
With Open Graph, Facebook Sets Out To Make The Entire Web Its Tributary System - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/29/with-open-graph-facebook-sets-out-to-make-the-entire-web-its-tributary-system/
======
agatlin24
Facebook is really taking over everything. Social media is going to be a HUGE
part of the future. It seems already facebook and tweet and part of the
majority's vocabulary. Now its crossed generations. My grandma now has a
facebook. What is the world coming to? My University <http://www.drury.edu/>
recently adopted a social media major. You can major in facebook here! crazy.
As social media continues to expand like this, its going to become more and
more a part of our daily lives.

~~~
_pius
_You can major in facebook here!_

Seriously?

------
ivankirigin
I thought the explanation they used at the dev garage yesterday was a bit
surprising. They said something very specific that, to me, narrows the scope
of a super cool project.

------
fizx
Vaporware....

